# Never make it to test day



## Shooting star (Apr 12, 2007)

Hi All

I wonder if anyone could offer any suggestions or advice.

I am on ovulation induction using menopur and a trigger injection of ovitrelle and we do the rest! However on each occasion so far AF has arrived 10 days after ovulation/12 days after trigger.

Is this normal or does it indicate an additional problem?

Any thoughts much appreciated.

SS


----------

